# Why do martial arts?



## the zen boxer (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi everyone.
My personal view on why we take up martial arts, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 27, 2021)

I would prefer to discuss via this forum rather than by watching a video.


----------



## Holmejr (Oct 3, 2021)

A somewhat closed minded individual. I know of many folk that simply take MA for the exercise and movement. At 66 years old, I’m training for my 2nd degree black. I feel that the MA’s keep me supple and moving well. My grand children appreciate that I can still rough house with them, including some basic grappling, where other GP’s are watching on the sidelines. I believe that I’m a good example to them. My kids say that they brag about my abilities to their friends. I’ve had to use my training 3 times in over 40 years. These were not life threatening situations or the people were civilized just enough to know not to persist. Most civilized folk will not run into life threatening physical altercations in a lifetime, but the well rounded training of the MA’s make them, in my opinion a super fitness program no matter your personal mindset.


----------



## lklawson (Oct 4, 2021)

the zen boxer said:


> Hi everyone.
> My personal view on why we take up martial arts, hope you enjoy it.


Is this your video?  Maybe you could summarize it for us?

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Buka (Oct 4, 2021)

Why do Martial Arts.....

What the hell else am I going to do with all the gis?


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 5, 2021)

Buka said:


> Why do Martial Arts.....
> 
> What the hell else am I going to do with all the gis?


🤣🤣🤣👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻


----------



## drop bear (Oct 5, 2021)

I feel any responses are invalid unless we respond while strolling through the countryside.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 5, 2021)

Buka said:


> Why do Martial Arts.....
> 
> What the hell else am I going to do with all the gis?


Ain't that the truth. I mean, they make fabulous loungewear, but no pockets.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 5, 2021)

drop bear said:


> I feel any responses are invalid unless we respond while strolling through the countryside.


I keep tripping while trying to type a reply.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 5, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> Ain't that the truth. I mean, they make fabulous loungewear, but no pockets.


What? You don't have pockets? I've got dobak pants from Century that have a hip pocket. Liked it so much I added a hip pocket to every dobak I own.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 5, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> What? You don't have pockets? I've got dobak pants from Century that have a hip pocket. Liked it so much I added a hip pocket to every dobak I own.


I've never had a single pocket in any of the dogi I've owned. Most of them were $20 "student" gi, but it holds true for the one I spent $140 on, and for the Judo gis I wear now.

Bujin Design sold a samugi for a while that I kept meaning to get. Basically, it was a dogi with pockets, meant for wearing around the house.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 5, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> I've never had a single pocket in any of the dogi I've owned. Most of them were $20 "student" gi, but it holds true for the one I spent $140 on, and for the Judo gis I wear now.
> 
> Bujin Design sold a samugi for a while that I kept meaning to get. Basically, it was a dogi with pockets, meant for wearing around the house.


I've got a wrap-style dobak (not the usual V-neck) that's got an inside breast pocket.
I can't believe I'm the only one with pockets. I feel so special.


----------



## Instructor (Oct 5, 2021)

I have a pair of Kicking Jeans form Century. Quite possibly my favorite pair of pants ever.  I wear them all the time.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 5, 2021)

Instructor said:


> I have a pair of Kicking Jeans form Century. Quite possibly my favorite pair of pants ever.  I wear them all the time.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 5, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> What? You don't have pockets? I've got dobak pants from Century that have a hip pocket. Liked it so much I added a hip pocket to every dobak I own.


Yep, I had a pair. They laced up in front and had a liner inside to help the leg side plus had huge openings at the feet.


----------



## Buka (Oct 5, 2021)

I have a real hard time letting go of comfortable gi pants. My wife usually throws them out to save me from myself. 

I like the heaviest gis available. After a few years they're just right.


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 5, 2021)

Geez... I keep yearning for pyjama pants that have pockets... but DOGI pants... well....... that is now up there too!


----------



## Dboxobi (Nov 11, 2021)

Its probably the smartest physical hobby in todays society.  Self defense is must IMO, I wouldnt want to waste years letting the body age learning useless sports.  You learn technique, body mechanics, get a good workout, and all can be applied to possibly give you a fighting chance in a life or death situation.


----------



## Gyakuto (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Gyakuto (Feb 23, 2022)

It’s become a habit I don’t wish to shake-off! The tangential avenues it’s study has taken me along have been fulfilling (Zen, tea ceremony, bonsai, ikebana, swordsmithery, poetry, calligraphy, Noh, Shintoism etc), Budo has helped me become a well-rounded person, a calmer person. I genuinely believe it has been the biggest single influence in my life above that of even my parents! I look forward to attempting my 5th Dan in the coming year in my traditional Japanese art and I’m thankful for what it has made me. 🙏🏽


----------



## Oily Dragon (Feb 23, 2022)

Gyakuto said:


>


This video was cute, because he's so young he doesn't seem to know  about Kano and the 稽古着.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 23, 2022)

Have we noticed that there are many threads that the OP started a thread and then disappeared after that. This just make people to wonder, if one is not interested in the discussion, why did he even start a thread for?


----------



## TheArtofDave (Mar 4, 2022)

Some time life takes over, and then you find yourself coming back to what most made you happy.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 4, 2022)

After you have retired, what will you do daily if you don't train MA?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 4, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> After you have retired, what will you do daily if you don't train MA?


Do you know a lot of people who only have one single hobby or interest?
Other than training MA, I can spend my time:
playing with grandkids
building cars
racing cars
building offroaders
going offroading
reading
gaming
programming
SCUBA trips
knife making
skydiving
traveling
is that list long enough?


----------



## Unkogami (Mar 4, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> Do you know a lot of people who only have one single hobby or interest?
> Other than training MA, I can spend my time:
> playing with grandkids
> ...


_Your_ grandkids, or just random kids you run into?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 4, 2022)

Unkogami said:


> _Your_ grandkids, or just random kids you run into?


I've got 17 of my own. I don't need anyone elses.


----------



## J. Pickard (Mar 4, 2022)

Why do martial arts? Well, I was just going outside to the mail while wearing my new white bathrobe and a hornet started buzzing around my head so naturally, I started swatting at it. The Neighbor kid thought I was doing Karate and joined in. Before I knew what was happening it was too late and he was calling me sensei. I didn't have the heart to correct him, he was having so much fun. So anyway, now I run a karate dojo.


----------



## J. Pickard (Mar 4, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> What? You don't have pockets? I've got dobak pants from Century that have a hip pocket. Liked it so much I added a hip pocket to every dobak I own.


They also make traditional waist pants that have pockets on both sides just like jeans do.
The 10oz traditional waist brushed cotton pair. I have a few that are everyday wear just because they are durable and also comfortable.


----------



## SgtBarnes (Mar 5, 2022)

I want to keep the spirit & philosophy of bruce lee alive


----------



## J. Pickard (Mar 5, 2022)

SgtBarnes said:


> I want to keep the spirit & philosophy of bruce lee alive
> View attachment 28142


I totally get the sentiment of this quote and I understand why everyone likes to use it. But it is fundamentally wrong! If you hit a board, it very much DOES hit back.


----------



## SgtBarnes (Mar 6, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> I've got 17 of my own. I don't need anyone elses.


Are you gypsies?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 6, 2022)

SgtBarnes said:


> I want to keep the spirit & philosophy of bruce lee alive


But that statement is incorrect. Boards absolutely do hit back.


SgtBarnes said:


> Are you gypsies?


No. According to my DNA, I'm 99.4% European. Which matches family history. Both sides of my family is of Scottish descent.


----------



## lklawson (Mar 7, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> But that statement is incorrect. Boards absolutely do hit back.
> 
> No. According to my DNA, I'm 99.4% European. Which matches family history. Both sides of my family is of Scottish descent.


I'm 95% human.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Buka (Mar 7, 2022)

J. Pickard said:


> Why do martial arts? Well, I was just going outside to the mail while wearing my new white bathrobe and a hornet started buzzing around my head so naturally, I started swatting at it. The Neighbor kid thought I was doing Karate and joined in. Before I knew what was happening it was too late and he was calling me sensei. I didn't have the heart to correct him, he was having so much fun. So anyway, now I run a karate dojo.


That was awesome.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 7, 2022)

lklawson said:


> I'm 95% human.


Well don't keep us waiting, what's the other 5%????


----------



## lklawson (Mar 8, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> Well don't keep us waiting, what's the other 5%????


I could tell you but you might get probed...


----------

